# retro lakeside



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I am posting this just to get that stupid thread I started off the front page


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

That's fine, but no one posts anything this lovely in the Alt Forum without offering up processing details. 

There. You've just had your first Terri-whuppin'. :mrgreen: Hope it wasn't too painful for you. 

Now....how'd you create this image? Some of your stuff has such a lith quality to it...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I din do nothin lucy...  

When you work with old cameras and lenses you learn to take what they offer. This was shot with a camera from 1920/1930 era... I ran 120 film through it. the format for the camera is much larger than 120 so I made curtans for the top and bottom of the back with a black construction paper and jury rigged the roll and take up spools. It made a very nice panorama camera. To bad I butchered it for parts to make another camera. Oh well.

I shot the film, developed the negs, then put it through a scanner. From there the darkroom is all digital. One thing I think might make a difference is the blending of technologies. I have been shooting digital snapshots of family stuff until last week. At that time I had a storage malfunction in the digital with a bi flash.... So I pulled out an old 35mm film camera. I took it over for a birthday party. The pictures looks so much different. It was hard to believe. They were better than the digital I had been doing for family things, but they were not this kind of shots. 

It has to be in the lenses of the period. That and I scan them onto a flat bed scanner, but from the negative, not the photo. Something in all that manipulation of technologies makes for a different feel each time i shoot it.

No matter what they tell you, there is no way you can predict what it is going to look like. They find their own mood and voice. I don't really plan anything I just do what the negative says to do.

I wish i could find my paper negative files.  I think I lost them in a crash.  They absolutely have a different feel to them.

And on a personal note I love a kinky woman with a whip....


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

> And on a personal note I love a kinky woman with a whip....


Then we'll get along fine, cause I love to use it. :mrgreen: 

I enjoy reading the processes. I mix it up with digital, too - but _always _start with film. Or an old print that I've scanned in, to digitally clean up, etc, so I can print it out to hand color or something. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I finished scanning that rc paper from the drugstore lift here take a look.. by the way take a look at rerun it's my flowers on the wall print. lol

I cant make it lay flat but it is less contrasty than a regular drug store print.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

Interesting!    It has a somewhat mottled appearance here - is that due to the scan?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I couldnt keep it flat enough,  I think i would need to dry it thorouhly under weight to flatten it enough to be a transparency.


----------

